# Rafting Company Rogue River Area? Need Recommendations...



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

They are all gonna gouge you to the tune of at least a grand. Best bet is to know someone. Cancellations are real easy to come by


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

slamkal said:


> They are all gonna gouge you to the tune of at least a grand. Best bet is to know someone. Cancellations are real easy to come by


Ok $700


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Oregon River Experiences. They offer row-yourself trips (as well as conventional trips). Oregon Rafting - River Vacations and Adventures


----------



## kayak2the9 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Echo River Trips*

Echo has been down there since the 70's, and they have the best home cooked meals on their trips, out of anyone down there- and they also appreciate a good micro brew. 
ECHO River Trips | Middle Fork of the Salmon and Rogue River Rafting Trips


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Thankyou! My cousin is new to the sport so she knows NO ONE. These are helpful suggestions.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

I think ECHO trips is one of the best. I have seen many of there trips on the lower Rogue and they seem to be real professional and some good cooking. I have talk to many of there guides and they seem to be real cool.


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

Noahs out of Ashland is very good. I think most outfitters offer a lodge trip option if she would prefer to have a roof over her head at night.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Destination Wilderness has a good program. 
google them


----------



## kaya dog (May 26, 2009)

hell if shes good lookin and young, I'll float her down 4 free !!!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Northwest Rafting, Zach is a great guide and puts on a great trip.

Northwest Rafting Company | Oregon Rafting & Kayaking Trips


----------



## Dave P (Mar 4, 2010)

pretender said:


> Noahs out of Ashland is very good. I think most outfitters offer a lodge trip option if she would prefer to have a roof over her head at night.


Noahs is great! Regardless of outfitter she better make her reservations soon, they fill fast.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

That is true book it as soon as you can. I would still choose ECHO, there cooking is pretty awesome but truely any company would be good.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

*Rogue River Journeys*

Check out Rogue River Journeys too. Their guides are phenomenal and the food can't be beat.


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

You could try Momentum River Expeditions. Great company of boaters by boaters for boaters.


----------



## whyseth (Jan 23, 2004)

*Rafting Company*

Orange Torpedo Trips is one of the oldest rafting company on the Rogue, since 1969, and has one of the leading safety records in the industry. They offer fun lodge trips and give you the video and pictures from your trip for free. I would check them out.
www.orangetorpedo.com


----------



## KenZ (Feb 4, 2011)

Check them all out and choose the trip that sounds best to you. They are all expensive so find out what the $ covers. Some take really good care of you and others you have to help out. If you are paying that kind of money, you want to be take care of.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gotta Echo Northwest Rafting. Great company, gives back to the river community.


----------

